# D600 vs D800 exposure meter



## Heitz (Oct 1, 2012)

Can anyone explain this?  The D600 supposedly comes with a 2,016-pixel RGB TTL exposure metering sensor.  The D800 with a 91,000 pixel sensor.  These must be different technologies altogether, no?  I can't see how you'd get such a huge difference in number of pixels.  Here's a quick link from DPReview with the comparison:

Digital Photography Review


----------



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2012)

(delete - misunderstood)


----------



## KmH (Oct 1, 2012)

They aren't different technologies. The 91,000 pixel 3D RGB sensor is just more sensitive and more accurate than the entry-level grade - 2016 pixel RGB metering sensor. The greatly expanded pixel count also benefits face-recognition, auto white balance, and iTTL flash.

The 2016 pixel sensor first appeared on the D7000.


> D7000 from Nikon
> *Ground-breaking 2,016-pixel RGB (3D Color Matrix) sensor* delivers more accurate control of light metering and optimizes the Scene Recognition System for exposure, white balance, focus tracking and iTTL flash control


Note that the AF modules are also different, and that Nikon makes it possible to tie the Spot metering point to a selected focus point. So, Nikon cameras like the D800 that have the Multi-CAM 3500, 51 point, 15 cross-type AF module also offer more options for Spot metering. The D600 uses the Multi-CAM 4800DX 39 point, 9 cross-type AF module that was also introduced with the D7000.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2012)

Although the D7000 and the D600 share a lot of things, according to Nikon, the AF system in the D600 has been altered from that in the D7000. As far as the 91,000 pixel RGB sensor in the D800...and the lower-count on in the D600---A CAMERA COMPANY CAN'T MAKE THE SPECIFICATIONS seem too "samey-samey"...there needs to be a few "*spec differences*" to justify the higher-priced equipment.

See the interview with Nikon Europe's product manager for professional imaging, Dirk Jasper, published on dPreview Sept 20,2012, here:Photokina 2012: Interview - Dirk Jasper of Nikon: Digital Photography Review

As he states, the AF system of the D600 works down to f/8; that is NOT the case with the AF system of the D7000. The D600 also focuses down to MINUS 3 EV...incredible...


----------

